

How to set up a Django project - jpgjb
http://gun.io/blog/setting-up-a-django-project/

======
mjhea0
part 1 of the video series -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0MoGRZRtcA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0MoGRZRtcA)

